# Gas Prices on the way to Marty's



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a note about gas prices..... 

Coming from the south on 75, the least expensive we found was $3.40 at the station at the casino just south of Sabetha. The first station on the reservation was $3.59. 

Average price was $3.60 on the trip. 

Omaha saw prices as low as $3.31 for unleaded. 

Stations in Nebraska City are at $3.59..


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad you found gas for those prices! Here in TN they are still at 3.87, just down from 3.99. And that's at Wal-Mart and Raceway. For some reason, they said TN, NC and SC would be higher. Since oil is down from in the $140+ a barrel to the $90s, it would seem that gas should have fallen about the same percentage, or approx. 1/3. Lets see, that would mean it SHOULD be about $2.66 a gal. Do you think we are being ripped off? DUH..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming from the east, Illinois will be a lot higher than Missouri and once you get out of St. Louis it will stay cheaper until you get around Kansas City. Something with the pollution blends around the big cities. Safe travels to all.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flatracker on 09/21/2008 5:47 AM
I'm glad you found gas for those prices! Here in TN they are still at 3.87, just down from 3.99. And that's at Wal-Mart and Raceway. For some reason, they said TN, NC and SC would be higher. Since oil is down from in the $140+ a barrel to the $90s, it would seem that gas should have fallen about the same percentage, or approx. 1/3. Lets see, that would mean it SHOULD be about $2.66 a gal. Do you think we are being ripped off? DUH..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0> 





Actually no, for some reason all of us in Tennessee had a run on the gas stations, with Nashville being the worst. About 3/4s of the stations here in Nashville have not had gas for over a week now. Mapco is the worst offender, they are reportedly just not buying any gas. 

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/09/19/nashville.gas/index.html 

So when you have less supply and greater demand, the prices go up.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're coming east on I-70 you'll find prices ranging from $3.49 to $3.59 here in Salina,KS and prices are comparable 100 miles either way.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are on I-80 it is $3.54 here in Lexington, NE. That's with 10% ethanol. Usually cheaper in Kearney, a few blocks off the interstate . DON"T buy your gas in North Platte, highest in the state year after year. See you soon at Marty's! Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wichita, Ks is at $3:47. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif However, gas prices tend to go up on Fridays [sometimes in huge jumps].  
[Wichita = M - 5.5hr, from South] 

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee I hope I can make it out of state. Gas here is still $4.09. And a lot of stations out of gas here. Heard on the news which is another way to keep prices up is that the gas companies are now changing over to winter fuels so hence the shortage. Bull crap. They always have an excuse. Just wish they would take them to task and fine the heck out of them./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif We shall be leaving Wed so see how it goes. Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gas in Omaha right now is $3.29.9 and $3.39.9.
I sure the gas companys will find a way to rasie prices by the week end.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is time for the price to go up... my tank is getting low. I will attempt to go buy some tomorrow so the price will go back down right afterwards.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked the gas prices here in Salina, KS and it looks like 87 Unleaded is going for $3.42 so prices are still going down.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I would gladly pay $4.00 a gallon but sadly there is NONE to be had ! I have enough to get to work the rest of the week but thats about it... Then we break out the bicycles. Or could just stay home and run trains...


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Norman Oklahoma - $3.15 

Too bad nobody is driving through.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, you Okies! $3.45 here in Lex now, as of this morning.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We bought gas in Ankey, Iowa today for $3.25. Lowest so far on the trip......


----------

